# Love my inshore power boat (ipb)



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Just got her last month and its a blast to run with its 50 Honda tiller, can beat standing or sitting on the poling platform driving down the river. I have run Hewes and mavericks for last 15 years and there great boats to, but his boat is a different animal. ;D it's very easy to pole and get on a plane in a foot of water no real bow rise. It's very stable for 16 ft/6ft wide and can run anywhere so far. Once I learned how to run it with the tiller its very fun fuel efficient boat. I've fished 5-6 times over the last month and used 5.6 gallons wow. She runs about 35-38 mph on the GPS depends on load.








Video of it running about 4500 rpm
With my son!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats Purdy....


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

My kind of boat, but I'm partial to tillers.

Looks awesome! thanks for posting


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

clean, clean, clean I'm gonna post pics of mine in a few days.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweet!! I almost bought ur Hewes Lappy u had for sale a couple years ago...of course u sold it in like 3 days!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice, Do you have any experience running through a pretty good chop yet?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I always liked the concept of the IPB, great color combo


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes I've run in chop, it's much better if you sit or lean on the platform and let the passenger sit on the rear bench. This puts the weight back and the spray is only about 1/4 to 1/2 way toward the rear, much less wet. It lifts the bow and rides better, just run fast enough to get on top. About 4900-5100 rpm. It's a skinny boat so it's not a big rough water boat, I don't run it in 25mph wind if possible. Windy days I fish creeks and leeward shorelines. You can pole in 6 inches or get way up the creeks with the kayaks. Quiet hull sometimes fish are sitting 3 feet away and don't seem to know we are there. I fished a whipray and a waterman with friends and its similar in many ways to both in a good way. Not a perfect boat but does a lot for the money. Surprising more stable and quick to plan out. The 50hp is a perfect match IMO the 25 is not enough.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

i love your IPB too !


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks now I've got to catch some fish worthy of pics, I'm in a slump. I've caught lots of shorties, and lost some biggins lately.   fishin close to home due to, Pregnant wife :-*









Can't beat the morning Glory! God bless the USA!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't beat the morning Glory! God bless the USA!


DAMN straight!!!!!


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks great and the set up perfect for the back country stuff... thanks for the post


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great looking skiff. 

from a fellow IPB owner


----------

